# Moving my Gear



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello again folks ,
Im hopefully going to glean valuable information from thems that have done it already.
We own a house in the Molise area of Italy we purchased in November 15, we are not resident yet but want to take some of our belongings to our house from the UK, my cousin has a big van and has offered to drive what we want to take across to Italy for us.
Im pretty sure its not going to be a case of pack the van and off you go. can anybody tell me the procedure and regulations for doing this I.E. customs, taxes etc, all items going are preowned theres nothing brand new its all our stuff for example tables chairs , fishing tackle , tools, my Quad , musical instruments and other personal and household stuff.
any info greatly appreciated before I start booking ferries etc.
Thanks in advance.
Glassowl:confused2:


----------



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi. Did you manage to take your personal effects over? How did you get on and was it before brexit.?


----------

